# New site published!!!!



## Lane (Aug 10, 2008)

*Whew* After a steady 200 hours coding and building, my new site is published!!! I still have to add the page titles and pictures (I get my new photo studio tomorrow!   )

Please visit and let me know what you think?

I will still be fixing little things here and there so  let me know if you see anything that needs fixin'  :wink: 

I built the entire site using html... old school, I know... but cheaper. No merchant fees  :wink: Everything has been layered individually and no template systems were used...

www.luxurylanesoap.com

Thanks!!!!


----------



## stepibarra (Aug 10, 2008)

Love the new site... Its very fresh and inviting..


----------



## Lane (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a wide screen monitor and I was just looking the site on an older monitor... It doesn't fit the page!!! AHHHH  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 10, 2008)

On your original shea butter bar page some of the add to cart buttons are messed up. They work but they don't look right.

I love the lime green & teal/aqua.


----------



## Lane (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks! Just fixed them! I have three monitors set up now so I can see how it looks in different views.


----------



## Maurita (Aug 11, 2008)

Lane, 

Your site looks very appealing and professional. Great job, I wish I could code like that to get my own site up and going the way I'd like  .


----------



## Deda (Aug 11, 2008)

Lane!  I love your new site.  Very clean and crisp.  You did an amazing  job coding all that by hand.  

Here's to your continued success!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love your site and it looks like you just cut and paste! Very nicely done!


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 11, 2008)

Lane, that's fantastic!  Really beautiful job!

Question, on the soap you have in the bottom right corner, is that sticker stuck directly onto the soap? Or is it plastic wrapped first?  Do stickers stick directly on soap?  I think that packaging is beautiful.


----------



## Lane (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!!!

Yeah. The sticker is stuck right on the soap. But only for the picture....Otherwise they are wrapped in paper and then the sticker is put on.


----------



## digit (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow!! At a glance, it looks very inviting. Excellent job!!

Digit


----------



## Lane (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks!     

A portion was copy and paste. I did the html in different boxes and free handed where I put the boxes. pain!

Still working on the page titles and getting the darn button sizes right... :roll:


----------

